# My first pen



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

This is the result of my first attempt at creating a pen. In fact, it's the first thing I've ever turned. I'm looking forward to trying other styles and materials, I had a lot of fun making it. I'd like to sell it and I've figured I need to get about $900 to cover the cost of my lathe, turning tools, drilling tools and finishing materials. I'll let everyone know how that works out.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Hey Mike, an excellent result with your first pen, very impressive. 

You should make a post in our classifieds section: Tool Swap N' Sell - Router Forums you might get an interested buyer!


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice pen Mike [especially first one]. In my favorite color too.


----------



## scotirish10 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Great choice of color in the blank. You did a good job turning also. You could make 900 pens and sell them for $1.00 each! Just a suggestion. :sarcastic::sarcastic::sarcastic: Go to the site for the "International Penturners Association" (IAP Home) to get info on kits, blanks and selling.*


----------



## hilltopper46 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wow! for a first turning, let alone a first pen, you picked some challenging material, and perhaps, not the simplest pen. Nice job! Now, the next one you turn will bring your cost down to ~$500. ha!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Really a beauty for your first. I agree that IAP site is a great site and has lots of info on penturning.


----------



## the202 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments, I'll definitely check out the IAP site. I visited my local Woodcraft store this morning and picked up a few more turning kits. This is becoming addictive.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

the202 said:


> This is the result of my first attempt at creating a pen. In fact, it's the first thing I've ever turned. I'm looking forward to trying other styles and materials, I had a lot of fun making it. I'd like to sell it and I've figured I need to get about $900 to cover the cost of my lathe, turning tools, drilling tools and finishing materials. I'll let everyone know how that works out.



Sorry Mike, didn't Bernie and the other guys tell you not to expect any profit from a turning hobby.....ROTFL.

Very nice first pen.


----------

